

Learn One Thing: Squash - signin
http://aarontc.wordpress.com/2009/11/10/learn-one-thing-squash/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Is this new? I used to play squash semi-competitively, so I can't judge. Do
people here not know what it is?

I could never beat my University's number 1, but I could take a couple of
games off him before being so tired he ran me ragged.

It's an interesting game - more strategic than you think.

Not sure it's "Hacker News," but I haven't flagged it 'cos I like the game ...

